# رسالة من يسوع الي كل بنات المنتدي



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*ابنتى المحبوبه المبااركه .....

كل واحدة تحت اسمها


يا من تحملى اسـمى وتعلنى مجدى ....

يا من وهبتك ملامحى وجماالى ......

*من بسطت ذيلى عليكى وسترتك حتى لا يظهر خزى عريك *.... 

اوصيكى بجسدك الذى هو جســـدى ... واناشدك ان تكرميـه فى اعين الجمــــــــع ....

ليكن له وقاااار وبهــــــــــاء وجمــــــــــال كهيكل قدســـــى .....

زينيه بالفضائــــــل ... واســــــــــتريه بالثياب اللائقه بكرامته .... 

لا تســــمحى لاحد ان يتفوه بكلمه تهيننى بسـببك .....

يكفى مــــــا انال من تعيـيرات احتملها , بسبب بنات الغرب واضعين صليبى فى اعناقهن ووهن غير محتشمااات .....

اما انتى يا ابنه كنيســــــتى المحبوبه * مصــــــــــر * التى باركت شعبهااا , وجعلت عليها امانه كرازة العااالم كله .... 

قدمى لى اكرااما عوض كل اهانه .... 


لا تجعلى لكى من بنات اهل العالم من تتمثلى به ... انا قد اشتريتك لى .. اقتنيتك لى وحدى فلا تكونى لغيرى ... 

احملى شكلى وانتى قد لبســـتينى ... وســــيرى فى طريقى ... 

ارفعى نظرك الى فوق ... ولا تنبهرى بكل ماهو زائل ... 

فويل لمن كشف ما اردت ان استره .. وويل لمن ازدرى بعريى من اجله .. واستمر بعزم وعناد ان يعرى جسـده ولا يسمع ولا يفهم .

اعلمى ان عينى تنظر وتراقب وتخترق اســتار الظلاااام وما اوصيك به افعليه فى الخفااء وفى العلن وحتى وانتى فى 

حجرتك لان عينى هناك ايضااا .... ولكى ملاك لحراســـــــتك يرافقك ليلا ونهاراا ... فاخجلى منه واســـلكى بكل 

وقااار وعفااااف ... واعلمى انى اتـــــــى اتــــــى سريعااا واجرتى معى لكى ولكل من حفظ كلامى . 


وها امى القديسه مريم قد اوصيتها بحفظ العذارى فتشفعى بها فهى تفرح ببناتها العفيفات القديسااات .... اجعلى ملامحها 

امامك كل حين .... وها نعمتى ومراحمى معكى طول الايام ... وحتى اعلااان المكافاة 

امضاء

الرب يســــــــــــــــــــــوع​*


----------



## K A T Y (1 يونيو 2009)

_*رسالة حلوة وجميلة*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*راااااااااااااااائع يا رجعا

ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

k a t y قال:


> _*رسالة حلوة وجميلة*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*مرسي يا كاتي يا جميلة
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا راجعة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر
رسالة جميييييلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *راااااااااااااااائع يا رجعا
> 
> ربنا يحميكي​*



*مرسي يا روز يا جميلة

نورتي حبيبتي​*


----------



## white rose (2 يونيو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك يا راجعة

موضوع رائع

الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## Br.Hany (2 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك كنا محتاجين الصوت ده من زمان يا ريت صوتك يوصل كل بيت مسيحي*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يونيو 2009)

*حلو قوي ياباشا
وليك تقيييييييم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسي يا وليم
نورت الموضوع يا باشا

دومت بود​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي كليمو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر
> رسالة جميييييلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرررسي يا هابي
نورتي حضرتك​*


----------



## كوكى البرنسيسه (4 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع وجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## LeNaAaA (4 يونيو 2009)

رسالة جميلة اوووووووووى
ميرسى راجعا ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *يسلموا ايديك يا راجعة
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*



*مرسي وايت روز
نورتيني يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*رسالى جميلة يا رجعا واحلى تقييم اختى العزيزة*
*ميرسى خالص عن جد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلوة جداااااااااا يا رورو
مرسيه ليكي حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*جمييييلة جدا
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *يسلموا ايديك يا راجعة
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*



*مرسي وايت روز
نورتي الموضوع يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *رسالى جميلة يا رجعا واحلى تقييم اختى العزيزة*
> *ميرسى خالص عن جد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> **​



*مرسي يا جوجو
نورتني بمرورك العطر 
ومرسي كتير علي التقيم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *حلو قوي ياباشا
> وليك تقيييييييم​*



*مرسي يا بيشو
متشكرة خالص علي التقيم
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

مرسي ياراجعه علي الرسالة الرااااااائعة 

يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ياراجعه علي الرسالة الرااااااائعة
> 
> يسوع يباركك
> ​



*مرسي يا بيبو نورتيني يا جميلة
الرب معك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك وأتمنى ان كل بنت تستوعب الرساله الغاليه وتعمل بوصايا الرب *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك وأتمنى ان كل بنت تستوعب الرساله الغاليه وتعمل بوصايا الرب *



*مرسي خالص يا دونا
يشرفني مرورك في الموضوع يا عزيزتي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يونيو 2009)

كوكى البرنسيسه قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع وجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي يا كوكي 
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *جمييييلة جدا
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك​*



*مرسي يا بنت العدرا 
الرب يباركك اختي​*


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2009)

اما انتى يا ابنه كنيســــــتى المحبوبه * مصــــــــــر * التى باركت شعبهااا , وجعلت عليها امانه كرازةالعااالم كله ....





​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يونيو 2009)

*جورجينا
مرسي يا قمر علي المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2009)

*رسالة جمييلة جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## osaa39 (13 يونيو 2009)

*رسالة جميلة بس هى للكل مش للبنات بس
وربنا يباركك*


----------



## ponponayah (13 يونيو 2009)

رسالة جميلة جدااااااا 
ميرسى يا رجعا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (14 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااائع
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يونيو 2009)

> ارفعى نظرك الى فوق ... ولا تنبهرى بكل ماهو زائل ...



كلام الرسالة حلوو اووي بجد و حقيقي جدا جدا جدا
مرسي بجد على الرسالة الحلوة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلواتك كتييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *رسالة جمييلة جداا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي يا سندريلا يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## veronika (15 يونيو 2009)

*رساله جميله بس اهم حاجه ننفذها و نفرح قلب يسوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2009)

veronika قال:


> *رساله جميله بس اهم حاجه ننفذها و نفرح قلب يسوع
> ربنا يباركك​*



*نورتيني يا فيرونكا يا قمر 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا عسولة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> كلام الرسالة حلوو اووي بجد و حقيقي جدا جدا جدا
> مرسي بجد على الرسالة الحلوة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
> اذكرني في صلواتك كتييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري​



*مرسي يا موري يا جميلة 
نورتي في وسطينا يا قمر​*


----------



## monmooon (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً خالص علي الرساله 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## المتميزة (17 يونيو 2009)

*الله جميل جدااااا ربنا يوفقك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااائع
> الرب يكون معك​*



*مرسي يا  رنا علي مشاركتك يا قمر 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يونيو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *شكراً خالص علي الرساله
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*



*مرسي يا منمون 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 يونيو 2009)

*رسالة جميلة جداااا يارجعا

أتمنى إن كل البنات  المسيحيات تفكر بنفس إسلوبك





الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يونيو 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> *الله جميل جدااااا ربنا يوفقك ​*



*مرسي كتير الك المتميزة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يونيو 2009)

*حاضر يربى وساعدنى واسندنى انى انفز رسالتك 

مرسية ليكى ياسكر على الرسالة ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *رسالة جميلة جداااا يارجعا
> 
> أتمنى إن كل البنات  المسيحيات تفكر بنفس إسلوبك
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا  اخت مارثا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مرسي يا راجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يونيو 2009)

​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حاضر يربى وساعدنى واسندنى انى انفز رسالتك
> 
> مرسية ليكى ياسكر على الرسالة ​*



مرسي يا انجي علي المشاركة الجميلة
نورتيني يا جميلة​


----------

